# PC Schaltet ab !?



## Florianrau (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich habe vollgendes Prob.
Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt, mit vollgenden Komponenten:
AMD64 3200+
3 x Ramm a 256 (2 mal pc333 1 mal pc400)
Asus K8V SE Deluxe
ATI 9600
2 Maxtor Platten 1 40 G 1 80 G
DVD Laufwerk
CD Brenner
Netzteil 420 Watt
Betriebssystem Win xp Pro
So nun zu meinem Prob. schon beim instalieren des Betriebssystems fing der Ärger an. Und zwar damit dass eine Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte. Oder das mein Rechner bei 4 versuchen xp drauf zu machen einfach mal abgestürtzt ist. Mitlerweile hab ich es geschafft XP mit ach und krach zu instalieren. Nützt mir leider nicht sehr viel da das system sich ohne vorwahrnung abschaltet. Und wieder neu hoch bootet Amliebsten macht es das wenn ich den servicpack 1a aufspielen will, geschweige den den2er. Oder mal zwischendurch. 
Meine CD/DVD Laufwerke sind IO
Der Ram auch. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

 

Ich bedanke mich bereits im vorraus MFG Florian


----------



## Florianrau (23. Mai 2004)

Also ich konnte das Prob eingrenzen Entweder es lag an den 2 sorten Ram 
oder an der Temperatur in meinem PC hab jetzt mal einen wentilator in betrieb hab noch keinen Absturz.
Was meint Ihr Ram oder Temp 


MFG Flo


----------



## server (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich denke, dass es am RAM liegt.
Theoretisch gesehen sollte der 400er zwar abwärtskompatibel sein, aber man weiss ja nie....
Du kannst dir ja ein Tool besorgen, das dir deine CPU Temperatur anzeigt.

Mein Bruder hat auch einen 3200+ mit nur einem Gehäuselüfter und der stürtzt eig. nicht ab.

Vielleicht liegts auch an den Festplatten.
Wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen den Festplatten?


----------



## Florianrau (23. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antwort

Ich denke du hast recht die 3 ram Riegel sind zwar in meinem alten pc einwandfrei gelaufen nur man weis ja nie, die 2 platten sind gut gekühlt da ein 12 lüfter davor sitzt. wie gesagt der ram
Ich habe da schon seit längerem das prob gehabt mit meinem TFT bildschir der flackerte von zeit zu zeit imer ins dunkel gelbe und wieder zurück  könnte das eine auswirkung meines Ram sein?

MFG


----------

